# Nasal spray for 10 days and no period is that normal?



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone

Been doing too much reading and now got myself into a panic! I started buserlin nasal spray 10 days ago and am due back on tues. I was told to mark down if I bled but nothing else. I have not yet had any signs of a period and am worried I should have?! I have really irregular periods so they told me they wouldn't wait for my next one as it could take too long. now I've got myself stressing after reading other posts- obviously not a good idea as I am trying my best to stay relaxed lol! Hope someone has had a similar experience!
Thanks so much and baby dust to all! X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Lawmonkey

I also started the nasal spray. I'm on it a week and I still have no sign of a period coming. I'm a bit like yourself, very irregular periods. 

If I find anything out I will let u know !!


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Jellybean,
Im there 2mo afternoon so will post and let u know what they say about it, gonna ask so many questions! X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

I've been finding it difficult to remember to take the spray at night !! Hope it doesn't make a big difference !!

Chat soon xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

I know it's a nightmare especially trying to stay up for it when ur knackered! Ive been 20mins late twice  hope that's ok! X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

I was an hour late last nite. Went to the hospital to see my dad and forgot to bring it with me  

I'm sure it won't make that big of a difference.

Have you had a sore throat while taking the spray ??


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Jellybean

My throats been ok so far, the only side effects were really in the first few days-felt a bit sick. My boobs are massive though and sore all the time! Not too bad a thing to put up with 

At the scan 2day she said that they were checking to see that my lining was thin enough and that they would have liked me to start a period but not to worry as everyone is different and all checks out I still wouldn't be starting my injections till mon. At scan she said that the lining was still thick and that it looked as though af was about to happen so back on Mon first thing for another scan and to pick up injections.  I asked what would happen if it still didn't come and she said not to worry as they had a plan b and can give something to induce a period.  

Hope this helps! How long until your back? Have you had any other sid effects?  
Baby dust! X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Lawmonkey 

That's a big help thanx !! I've had no other symptoms at all which worries me  

I'm not even sure wen I have to go back but if AF doesn't come within the next few days I will phone my nurse....

Keep me posted on how ur going !!! Xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi jellybean
I wouldn't worry too much as I have said a few times to dh do you think it's working as been feeling so good! She said today that it can take anywhere between 1-3 weeks for it to give af depending on person! 
Good luck and let me know how ur getting on 2! X


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Jellybean 
Just to let you know af finally here so that was exactly 2weeks it took me, shame appointment wasn't 2day! Sure u won't be long behind and then we will both be on to the next step


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Lawmonkey !!

I'm sure  ur glad AF finally came. I was talking to a girl today and she said its perfectly normal for AF to be as long as 3 weeks late so I'm not panicking anymore lol.

I would have been due to come on today but nothing. Maybe next week !!! Was just saying to DH that  he'll be ready for the hills cause I'm like a bear with a sore head on this stuff lol !!

Talk soon xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Jellybean
That's good not to worry, think when u do it takes longer to come! I am chuffed but it is really heavy and crampy  absolutely knackered and look like a ghost! I've had a couple of days were I've been a bit nippy lol! Anyway they have it easy we have to get so much more done than them! Not long now for both of us!! I cant wait  x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Lawmonkey 

How r u today ?? So much for all my positive thinking.....don't know if its the spray or not but I'm crying like a baby at the drop of a hat !!! I'm sooooo down   hopefully its a sign that AF s coming lol

I'm really hope and pray that this works for us both xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Aw that's horrible! Sending u  ! I had a very tearful day on Sunday and it came on Tues so could be a sign! Fingers crossed would be great if we get started round the same time so we can rant and support each other during our 2ww! Stay positive I know it's hard but we will get there! The sooner the better of course  x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Isn't this website brilliant lol. It's great to vent sometimes. I hope it is a sign of AF.... It would be great for the two of us to be starting around the same time.....

Keep me posted on how u are gettin on xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

It is, been feeling a lot better since I joined- nice to know ur not alone! Will do and u 2! If you need to chat u know where I am  x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, that really means a lot and the same goes, I'm Kirsty btw


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank u 2 Kirsty,  I'm Laura x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Lol....talk soon xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Kirsty
How have u been getting on? Don't know about you but having to remember to take this stuff gets more disgusting by the day lol! I've been quite tearful a couple of times a day now! Nothing major just a few sobs (one in a cupboard at work on Fri ) this morning I was laughing one minute, crying the next then doing both at the same time! Think dh was glad to be working tonight! Hope ur keeping well speak soon x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hey Laura

Still no sign of AF unfortunately   have to talk to my nurse tomorrow....still a bit weepy myself but I'm putting it down to hormones lol......

It's sooo hard not to have a wee cry but I think we're entitled to it lol !!! I'm just really off with DH and I know he has done nothing wrong lol.....he knows its the treatment and just puts up with me lol.

Hope ur keeping well, other than the tears lol,

Talk soon xxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Aw Kirsty that's rubbish fingers crossed it comes soon! Stubborn blooming thing always comes when you don't want it to! 
Been a bit nippy myself a few times hubby has now taken to laughing which at the mo makes me laugh but have warned him he could end up with a punch now I've started injectables   they have it easier than us so we are more than entitled to a moan! 
Will be   it all works out for you in next few days, let me know how you get on with nurse 2mo. 
Good luck xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

H Laura....

Just off the phone from my nurse and she wants me to do a pregnancy test...waste of time if u ask me but I'll do it....I then have to get back in touch with her on Friday to let her know the result or if AF has come.

Can't believe I have to spend money on a test when I know what the result is lol !!! 

Hope u r well, talk soon xxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

I hate when they say that! My mum got me some from the pound shop 4 that coz u spend a fortune! U never no but at least ur thinking ull get a bfn anything else would be a wonderful surprise! Tbh trying ouselves has been the last thing on my mind just now as so exhausted taking this stuff! 
Good luck either way, sometimes after I test my af comes as if its me that stops it from coming lol! 
Let me no how it goes xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

That sounds familiar, normally about 2days after I test my AF comes lol......

She thinks there's a possibility I could have gotten pregnant before I started the spray....lol......FAT chance...I'm no more interested in doing the nasty than I am in flying to the moon lol...

I would near put money on AF landing soon lol...will let u know how I get on,

Talk soon xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Ha me either! My poor hubby lol! I really hope it comes soon for u it is so frustrating that our bodies don't bloody do what we want them 2! 

I will keep my fingers crossed for u! X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

They'll survive lol !!!

I'm just waiting on mine coming home with the test lol
There's defo something going on cause boobs are sore and I'm feeling a little pms lol
Will let u know Walt happens lol

Xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there def NO chance?! U never no ... 

Well either way at least u will both know and if bfn it will maybe make ur af get a move on! Xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Well, well, well......just as I suspected lol BFN !!!!

Hopefully now my AF will come now as it always does after a negative test lol 

Will let u know how things go over the next few days.....

How are u ? Xxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

That sucks! At least you were expecting that still always a disappointment! 
I'm fine thanks, just finding myself constantly exhausted which is a struggle at work especially when folk keep mentioning how bad I look lol! So kind of them! 

Hopefully u will be messaging news of af soon! Xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Sore booooooobsssssss !!!! Lol and head is pumping.......woth u think that could be lol

AF on it's way lol  
Hope ur well xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Ha, looks like 2mo could finally come  u must be getting so impatient! 
Poor hubby had to listen to a major rant tonight been quite agitated today  Stupid wee things are making me feel really angry lol! Hope it's just a blip and not gonna happen a lot now on injections coz dh already had to put up with me on clomid which was not good! 

Ah well feeling better now so hopefully 2mo will be better  x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

I'm soo glad to hear you say the about the clomid, I was like a demon on it....I was so angry all the time. 
DH actually told me he was surprised we got through it.

Hope it is just a wee blip for u and you get through it ok......

Xxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Me too! I ended up a total psycho and had panic attacks! I think it's the hardest thing we've been through never mind this ttc journey lol! I'm very lucky as he makes me laugh so much and is very understanding - when I apologised earlier he said u don't need to be sorry it's not u it's all the meds! I then cried coz I felt guilty 
Feeling so much better now! Thanks for listening to my rant  xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

That all sounds soooo familiar lol....I'm surprised DH didn't leave me when I was on clomid......I was like the flipping exorcist lol

DH is much the same as ur own, just brushes it off and gets on with it but that side is bound to be hard for them as well. 

I'm here any time u want to vent lol and still no AF !!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Totally, I was exactly the same! I know we go through a lot but they have to put up with it! 
Thank u for being here, I'm always hear if u need a chat 2 
Hopefully ur af will show 2mo 

Speak soon xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Helloooo !!!

How are you today ?   ....still no AF here  .  ...ah well, will just have to wait it out.....

I've just realised rhat you started your spray on my wedding anniversary !!! 

Anyway just stopped by to say hello 

Talk soon   xxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey

I'm good today thanks, how u feeling? Happily belated anniversary! How many years have you been married? 
I'm feeling quite positive again despite the 3 attempts to get blood this morning  Painful, always a problem! After this is through I'd be happy never to c another needle lol! 

Have a good wekend  xx


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hello !! 

Sorry I haven't been in touch this week but its been crazy !!! Still no sign of AF so was at the hospital this morning only to discover I have a large cyst on my ovary. I have to keep using the spray until next fri and if the cyst doesn't pass by itself they are going to bust it themselves .....oh the joys lol


How are you ? Have u any wee follies ready to go ? Are u still injecting ? 

Talk soon,


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Kirsty 

Sorry to hear uve got another wee complication I hope it sorts itself out, our bodies can be so stubborn! 
Have u to go back next fri for them to check it or will ur af coming let them no its ok? 

Still injecting was back this morning and ave one at 15 and one at 12. So I've to do booster 2mo night for procedure on tues. he doesn't want to hold off because of hormone level as he says it quite low and hasn't changed much over my 3tests this week. Im just so overwhelmed just now don't really no how I feel  I really hope it works 

Fingers crossed everything sorts itself out for u this week 
Laura x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Laura !!!

Hopefully things will work themselves out before fri but if not they will bust it  

I really hope the injections work.....r u having an IUI ??

I've a funny feeling Aunt Flo is gonna rear her head soon so hopefully. It's so strange going from wishing it wouldn't come to wishing it would lol....

Let me know how u get on this week..will keep everything crossed for u xxxx

Kirsty xxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

I really hope it does sort itself out for u I'm sure that won't be pleasant if they have to do it! 
It is sooo strange wen mine wouldn't come I was sure it was my head making it because I wanted it! So annoying! 

Yeah I'm an iui, first one so learning step by step! At least if I have to do it again I know wot to expect! 

Let me know how u get on will be thinking of u!   x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

I had an IUI the last cycle and its really not too bad...it's just like a smear...u really don't have anything to worry about.......

Will keep u posted and u do likewise lol xx

Kirsty


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Laura......


This isn't something I normally announce on the Internet but...........


IT'S HERE !!!!!!!!!! AF is FINALLY HERE !!!!!!

Thank goodness lol....
Good sign.......

Talk soon   xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Woooo hoooooo! 

Thank god for that! U must be so chuffed  

Let's hope it's all sorting itself out then! 

I'm actually laughing coz ur message made me smile as I was so happy for u, now I'm laughing coz its the weirdest thing to celebrate lol!  

Big weight off ur mind  x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

My hubby is actually wetting himself laughing at me lol

Can't say I've ever been this pleased to see it before, so hopefully this will lead to better days !!

Glad I made u smile  

 xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

I bet he is 

Hopefully soon we will be celebrating it not coming!! X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Here's hoping


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Laura !!!

How are things progressing with you ? R u still on injections ??

I've finally got started the injections this morning, the cyst went away itself !! Yeah !!!!

Hope u r well 

Talk soon,
Kirsty xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey Kirsty

So glad to hear the cyst went away u must be relieved! Great uve started ur injections now. What dose did u get? Totally weird but was my fav bit as felt I was doing something to help 

I'm on 2ww just now and going insane.  A few days ago I felt really positive, now I'm convinced it hasn't worked. Not sure y I just 'feel it'. Like everyone(I think) I'm desperate to test early but the thing holding me back is that I don't want a bfn, at least just now there's always a chance! 

I suppose that's all part of it and most people go through the same! 

Good luck with injections, not long now  x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Laura....

Went to the hospital yesterday and when they done the baseline scan my follies were growing away quite happily so they put me on 50 instead of the usual 75 !! So hopefully it'll do the job. Am back at the hospital on Fri morning lol......

The 2ww is horrible but it's sooo good to get to that stage. A friend of mine who was going through IVF had a cd that's used during the IVF process. There's a section on it for the 2ww and its sooo relaxing.......I know it easier said than done but just try to relax. When I had my first round of treatment I was convinced it hadn't worked when it had !! 

When is ur OTD ? If u need to chat u know where I am..... 

Talk soon xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Kirsty

That's great that they r growing well. That was my dose and over 3-4 appointments they then gave me trigger and booked me in  

It's just the strangest feeling just now, there's nothing I can do!! Woke up all through the night last night as boobs were so painful, still are but nowhere near as bad! Also today as soon as I left work has to run back in as I was dry heaving only lasted bout 5 mins but at least I wasn't sick!  Now I'm thinking has it worked lol!   roller coaster or what!! OTD is a week today, think dh was wanting to test 2mo night but i know it's early and dont want a bfn! 

Good luck on fri, hope ur wee guys r growing strong and fast!! 
Always here if u need a chat 2, thanks x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi Laura...

Was just wondering how u are today ?? 

Xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm good thanks.  Managed to hold of on doing a test being very good lol! 
How u getting on with injections, must be desperate to get started now!   x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

It's so hard not to test lol 

I'm good, this is my 5th try on injections so well used to it lol.........

Keep holding off lol xxxxx.


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Kirsty

How r u? Hoe it went well yest at hospital and ur growing along nicely! X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi ya !!!

Went really well yesterday....have a wee follie sitting @ 12 and two @ 14. Back to the hospital on Monday so hopefully won't take much longer.

How's u ? Are u resisting temptation ? How's u feeling ? 

Xoxo


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

That's great news! Hopefully by mon they will be ready 

I've unfortunately been naughty and got a bfn I was ok till dh went to work and now I can't stop crying   I know there is still time but I doubt it will change hasn't worked first time for so many people on here so don't no y I'd be different! I really don't know how u and others have coped it makes me feel even more of a failure! Pitty party or what!  x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Awh Laura !!

I know u don't want to hear this but it really can still be too early !! Don't get too distressed just yet, it worked first time for me !! 

Unfortunately I've just gotten used to the BFN so I'm hoping these wee follies get into action lol....

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Kirsty I think I'm scared to hope incase I come crashing down. Was using cherrie as was all local chemist had. Bought FRER today so might test in morning. Got a really bad week ahead at work so need to get my head round things before then! Sure I will be fine. Def looks like u could be told to trigger after mon appointment  keeping fingers crossed for u 2! Let me know how mon goes  x


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

I will do but please try to stay positive and even if it doesn't happen this time it prepares u for anything xxx


----------

